# Oil Pressure System Buzzer....where is it?????



## EtienneAignerCab (Apr 22, 2009)

was wondering if anyone knows where the buzzer is located in a 1991 cabriolet. 
my oil light comes on all the time, but i never hear a buzzer........wonder if the previous owner took it out???


----------



## Moneypit_GL (Jun 4, 2009)

should be on the relay panel. if its like my jetta its basically a relay with a speaker on the end


----------

